# Can I get wheat berries at Whole Foods?



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm assuming the answer is probably "yes" but I don't want to drive all the way down there (at least 45 minutes) unless I know for sure. Do they carry the different grains for home-milling (like hard and soft wheat, rye, etc)?

Thanks.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

yes

nak


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree...both WF's I have been to carry them.


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes, a bit expensive, but yes.

I actually like to order from these people instead of buying from Whole Food:

http://www.wheatmontana.com/


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I love buying in bulk from WF's. You can also get spelt berries. They sometimes have sales.

Or, there is AzureStandard.com


----------

